# The Legend of Sophollo



## kellyjade (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought it was about time to put up a new blog. So this will be about my two lovely bunnies Apollo and Sophie. 
Together they form Team Sophollo . Here is a link to their previous blog for '07- Mis Conejas. I realize I didn't write much about who they are,their personalities and such in my last blog, so here's a short bio on each of them.







* Apollo *and I are very close, and we understand each other so well. She needs a lot of attention to be happy, but sheâs not demanding about it- she just gives me a look, and I know I have to go and pet her.:bow If Iâm really busy with other things, she starts to feel like Iâm ignoring her and becomes destructive to get my attention. She is really sweet, and loves to give kisses and âgroomâ my clothes. Sheâs mischievous; as a baby she was always getting into something- climbing onto the kitchen table to steal a piece of candy, or onto the counter to chew the toaster cord in half. I remember once she followed a cricket until it stopped moving, and then she ate it!:yuck I was so shocked. Sheâs always been a quirky bun. She was born January 25, â06. The Winter Olympics were on tv, and at the time I guess for some reason I assumed she was a boy. I named her after the speed skating gold medalist Apolo Anton Ohno. Sheâs so full of life, she loves to fly through the house and do huge binkies when sheâs especially happy. She gets very excited about new toys, and binkies for her salad every night. She used to just tolerate being held, but lately she is really starting to like cuddling on the couch with me. I think sheâll be an awesome cuddle bunny in a couple years.

This is from Apollo's first bday, she didn't actually eat the cake.






 * Sophie* is my baby. Sheâs come a long way from the terrified bunny who would dart away and thump her foot if anyone walked within two yards of her. I brought her home in April of â06. I saw her and felt an instant connection, and just couldn't walk away from her. She bonded with Apollo almost immediately, and theyâve been best friends since. Living with Apollo, whoâs always had a great bond with me, helped Sophie to learn to trust people. But I do wish that I had spent more time with Sophie as an individual, and let her get to know me better before introducing her to Apollo. For a long time she only wanted Apolloâs attention. I let her control the pace of our relationship and spent a lot of time on the floor pretending to ignore her. The first time she licked me; the first time she let me pet her without running away, I was so happy I couldâve cried. It took a long time, but she has really come out of her shell, and she has an awesome personality. Sheâs a total sweetheart, and the gentlest bunny ever. Thereâs just something really âharmoniousâ about her, Iâm sure she could make more bunny friends easily. Her binkies are hilarious- she just completely loses control, LOL. She loves to be petted, and cuddled, even though she pretends she doesnât, she canât help but tooth purr.:biggrin2: She still has her moments when she shies away from people, and she still depends on Apollo to be the leader and let her know if something is safe or not. 

I love them both way beyond what I can put into words.

They are very closely bonded, and because of them I know I'll never be without a bunny in my life. They have really taught me a lot, and it's just great having bunnies around.:biggrin2: 










http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i320/kellyjade613/tiledbunnehs.jpg 
 




http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i320/kellyjade613/tiledbunnehs.jpg


----------



## missyscove (Jan 16, 2008)

The new blog is looking really nice already! 
I can't wait to hear even more about your two.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 17, 2008)

This blog is awesome! My two fav girles :biggrin2:.

Cleo sounds alot like Sophie- except she hasn't warmed up to us yet! I really wish she will come out of her shell like Sophie.

Keep the pics comin


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Christina and Silvie!

I also thought Cleo sounded like Sophie when I was reading your blog. She'll come around, she probably wants to trust you and just needs time.:hug:

Apollo's birthday is coming up, and I'm excited because I got them a huge box castle and I can't wait to see what they think of it. I'm such a dork. 




P.S. Someone's getting a new cameraaa!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Yay! Now we can get new pics !

kellyjade wrote:*


> P.S. Someone's getting a new cameraaa!!:biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 23, 2008)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> *Yay! Now we can get new pics !
> 
> kellyjade wrote:*
> 
> ...


 Yep!  I love it, and now I can get good pics of Sophie when it's not sunny! 
My old camera was useless in low light, especially with a black bunny.
 


























 And one of lazy baby Apollo, who's turning 2 on Friday.:littlecake
 






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More pictures soon!


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 25, 2008)

OMG this is just a fantastic blog! Well done, I think you have done a wonderful job describing your precious little ladies!

Love the names and the cricket story was kinda cute even though it was a bit gross too...lol

Definately hope there will be more pics soon


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Awww these two are way to adorable....i loved reading about their personalities,

And i know just how much these little guys can bring so much pleasure to our lives,i always say,once you share your life with a bunny,you will always have a bunny in your life,they innocently touch our lives in a way that non bunny people will never understand.

Cheryl


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Lemon and Cheryl. 


I have pics uploading now. I tried to get good ones of Apollo for her birthday, but she wasn't really in a party mood today. She just wanted to cuddle and be lazy.


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 26, 2008)

1.25.08
 :toastingbuns Happy Birthday, Apollo baby!!:toastingbuns





You were extremely cuddly today:biggrin2:, and for once Sophie was more interested in playing with your new toys than you were.
Maybe somehow you knew it was your birthday. 
You're only two, no need for birthday blues! I love you my silly girl.






Hiding from her age.





With her new pig pinata-











Sophie playing in the new box castle











Lazy baby-






To show size- it's almost 4 ft.! 4 levels. So far Sophie has been to the top about three times, and Apollo's made it to the 3rd floor. They really like it. It says cat cottage...but my cat has not figured it out.






My babies.:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 26, 2008)

Love the setup! That's now I want our future place to be like:biggrin2:.






My puter is no further than that now from Snuff (was closer to Ang). But yeah, that's how close mine is, heee.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 26, 2008)

[align=center]Happy Birthday Apollo!!:dude:

[align=left]Lovely day to lounge around and be lazy! Thats what birthdays should be all about.
Your bunners look so happy, fantastic set up you have for them. Its what I am trying to do for Husker and the girls. Slipper just hates to stay in one spot though for long and his favourite place is in the middle of the kitchen floor! 

Husker is in a little cage at night and outside during the day if he can be with Jazz and they don't get too hot....have to be careful, he IS only little.
The girls just love the deck and come on to sleep in their little house inside at night. Slipper has his own hutch as he cannot be socialised until his hormones settle and he is no longer fertile...only a few more days now.

Anyway I digress, this is YOUR blog , not mine....lol
Thank you for the extra pics...really lovely to see, its clear you put in a lot of time and effort for your little ones and I LOVE the cat castle.

[/align][/align]


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Apollo!

So, where did you get the pinata, and what's in it? And the cat cottage? Inquiring minds (and mildly bored over-spoiled bunnies) need to know!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Apollo 

Great blog - your two buns are so cute!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2008)

[align=center]*:birthdayarty:Happy Birthday Apollo:bunnydance:inkelepht::bestwishes:*[/align]
[align=left]*It looks like you had a very nice day.*[/align]
[align=left]*Susan*[/align]


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday to Apollo! I love the first picture in the thread, its beautiful!

Where did you get that Cat Cottage, its so pretty!

And another question- when are Sophie and Apollo coming to live with me? :biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

It's nice hearing about your bun family Lemon, talk about them in my blog anytime!

Everything is from drsfoster&smith.com. I got a couple more toys and papaya tablets too. 

I like ordering from them, they have some great bunny toys in the bird section.The pig is a parrot pinata, there's a few different styles, some are pre-filled, but the pig has a trap door in the back so you can fill it yourself. The cat cottage is massive, and very sturdy. It's their new favorite hang out. I say it belongs in the bunny section- my kitty is still ignoring it.:upsidedown:


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 26, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> And another question- when are Sophie and Apollo coming to live with me? :biggrin2:


Mine!:biggrin2: When are your guys coming to live with- er, visit me?? Sophie would love to meet Mr. Tumnus.:rofl:


----------



## TeenyBoy (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello Nice Lady!

I just had to post here and ask you to post more pictures of Sophie and Apollo, since they're SOOOOO pretty!! Mama says my hormoans have started, whatever that means. Hey, I just like talking to that pretty girl next door, Mama says her name is Flower. But WOW your girl bunnies are particularly pretty, too!!!

So...can I see more of them?? Pretty please????






Just show them this picture, and maybe they'd like to show me more of theirs!


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 8, 2008)

Aww Teeny, you're so sweet. Apollo and Sophie think you are pretty darn cute yourself!  

I think we'll do the girls' Valentines day pictures tomorrow. We'd love to see some V-day pics of you!


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 8, 2008)

* :hearts Happy Valentine's Day! :hearts
Love: Apollo & Sophie**
*



















































:hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts :hearts


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 11, 2008)

These are "outtakes" from the valentine's shoot...they make me laugh because they look so lady-like with the bows and all the pink..but look at what they're doing. LOL






Apollo is seriously disapproving of Valentines day in this one.:grumpy:






I planned on taking the valentines pics on the 31st, so I could enter the contest, but there was a fire in the apartment down the hall from mine that morning, and everyone in the building was evacuated. Everyone is fine, but the lady's apartment and the one next to it were damaged pretty bad. I was sleeping when it happened and all the fire alarms woke me up. Not fun! I got the buns and kitty out and we stayed at my mom's for the night. My apt. was fine, just smelled like smoke. It was scary though, never want to go through that again!!


On a funnier note, I documented the destruction of Ms. Piggy, the bunny pinata...

Ms. Piggy when she was new and fully intact, with just some minor snout damage:






At this point, Ms. Piggy has taken major damage to the legs and midsection, her cardboard and newspaper core is exposed, and her skirt has been destroyed. In this picture she is suffering more abuse by her merciless attacker while the guard stands by and drives off anyone who dares to try and help the unfortunate pig.






And here is Ms. Piggy today, just an empty shell of the pig she once was, all of her contents strewn on the floor below her and devoured by her evil bunny captors. RIP Ms. Piggy.






:humour:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 11, 2008)

I just love that last pic with Apollo and her heart pillow.:bunnyheart

How awful about the fire! I'm glad you and the furries are ok.

And that piggie is too awesome! I'm going to go look at ordering some. My poor bunnies need more spoiling, LOL!


----------



## Haley (Feb 11, 2008)

Beauitful photos! Your girls are just perfect! Why arent their photos in the contest?

Oh and Im sure Tumnus would love to visit you, but Im not sure Lucy would approve


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2008)

Those photos are absolutely adorable! Look at their bows!!! :heart:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness...what gorgeous pictures 

Cheryl


----------



## cmh9023 (Feb 12, 2008)

The Valentine's pictures are unbearably cute!!! Where did you get the Piggy pinata? How cute!!


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! 

I wanted to enter the contest, but the fire messed up my plans and I ran out of time. I'm glad I got the pictures in time for Valentine's day, though. I printed off some of them to put in valentine cards for friends. 

The piggie was a lot of fun while it lasted! It's from Drs. Foster and Smith, in the bird toy section. 
That story I wrote about it sounds pretty disturbing now, LOL.:biggrin2: I'm gonna blame that on the meds I'm taking for this nasty cold.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

SUCH cute pictures :biggrin2:!

I want that Cat Cottage, but I am afraid I wouldn't have space for it until Ryan and I get our house in May/June, then it will fit in the bunny room .


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sophie and Apollo are just adorable!:inlove:*packs bunny-napping kit...*:run::biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! 
No bunny napping allowed!:shame:biggrin2: I have installed an anti-bunny-nap security system. 
The cottage really is huge...I moved it to the living room because it takes up so much space, and the buns were becoming cottage hermits.

The hay I ordered from Kleenmama's came today, yay!! The bunnies ate a lot of it already, and they are really picky about hay. It smells AMAZING.

I got 25 lbs, 1/2 timothy 1/2 bluegrass.















Tomorrow is Sophie's 2nd birthday!well..technically today, now. I got her a really cool basket from bunny bytes...it's heart shaped and has a bunch of goodies in it, and a new bed. I did her nails tonight, and took the opportunity to get some cute upside-down Sophie pics.











And a couple of Apollo lounging on the old cottage:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG I want this Cutie Pie. Well actually I want them both. Where's Wisconsin? LOL

Susan


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 19, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> OMG I want this Cutie Pie. Well actually I want them both. Where's Wisconsin? LOL
> 
> Susan


It's about 555 miles from you, according to Bunspace.


some pics from Sophie's birthday "party" last night uploading now.


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 19, 2008)

*~2-17-08~
:littlecake:littlecake
* 
ink iris::bunnydance:* Happy Birthday Princess Sophie! :bunnydance:ink iris:






 Doesn't she look so proud with her presents?:biggrin2:










You can see the little bag of cookies off to the left.. when Sophie found them she went nuts, 
and started trying to eat them all! I took away the bag and she got mad and went to sit in her cage 
for a while... she was like "how DARE you not let me eat all the cookies on MY BIRTHDAY!?" LOL 






"Hmm, this is chewy..not as good as a cookie, though."





"Jeez mom, isn't our cage pink enough already?"





Birthdays are tiring..











Apollo really liked the hay that came in the basket...











"Did you put something on my ear?" :biggrin2:





:littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake :littlecake 



*


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm an insomniac blog updater. 
Lots of similar pictures to post, so I will just collage them together in groups.

*Snuggletime















Hangin' out on my bed. I just got that comforter and pillows from Target.:biggrin2:Looove it.















Good morning!:biggrin2:















Apollo in macro mode, and showing her half lop heritage.















video of Apollo with her "favorite" toy...she really hates this thing.
http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i320/kellyjade613/?action=view&current=Sophollo0208-1.flv 

and a special guest appearance by Tokyo fluffycat.





--Kelly:clover:


----------



## Evey (Mar 6, 2008)

awww, I love looking at your bunnies! everything they have is incredibly adorable!!

-Kathy


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 17, 2008)

* :clover:Happy St. Paddy's Day!*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 17, 2008)

[align=center]*[shadow=lime]ADORABLE[/shadow]*[/align]

[align=left]*Susan*[/align]


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Susan! It was a fun photo shoot...I was laughing a lot of the time just because of the looks they were giving me. I put Sophie in the basket, and she sat up and looked around with complete confusion...,she was standing up with her paws on the edge of the basket for the longest time. I put Apollo in and she hated it...she lost patience  when I stopped her from jumping out, and I got this terrifying glare of dissaproval-






   

Apollo jumped out, and Sophie jumped back in. Look at their faces...Apollo looks like_ I will not stand for such__ absurdity..._and Sophie 
just looks like she doesn't have a clue what to think, hahaha!






 
Last picture with both girls. Shortly after Lollo made a valiant effort to dive off the 
edge of the table and made it clear she was done with this nonsense.






I'm lucky she doesn't hold grudges. I have more of just Sophie, will post those later.


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 18, 2008)

Sophie...I swear, she loves the camera.:biggrin2:
























Check out my psychedelic Easter bunnies..LOL


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 19, 2008)

Last night I was playing this game with Apollo, where I hold a treat in front of her nose and she stands up and walks toward it. It's a lot of fun. She was going really far last night, doing turns and stuff. 

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i320/kellyjade613/?action=view&current=MarchSophollo017.flv

the treats are Gerber graduates banana puffs...she doesn't get them often, but there's not a lot she won't do for one.
You can hear the Rabbit Show in the background, heheh..:dude:


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG so many new beautiful photos Ive missed!

Sophie and Tumnus must be cousins- I swear he's a diva in front of the camera as well!

So either your girls are the cleanest bunnies in the world or you do a great job of cleaning up after them. All your pics are so beautiful and everything is so nice and clean! Either Im stealing your bunnies or Im stealing you!


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL Haley, thanks!  They are pretty clean, Sophie especially is a bit of a neat freak. I vacuum a lot though. 

They're also very mischievous...Apollo has made a habit of climbing on the coffee table every night for the past week, and nibbling on everything up there. I have never seen her destroy a magazine so enthusiastically.. if it had been on the floor, she'd leave it alone, but since she found it in a place she's not supposed to be, it's so very interesting...and Sophie circles the table the whole time, pulling things down. She's managed to get a tea light candle down and chew the wick off. And last night, she spilled water on herself because she pulled on a piece of paper with a bottle of water on it...there wasn't much in there, she just got a little damp on the side of her face, luckily, but she looked so shocked. She looked at me right away like I had done it...kinda was my fault, I saw her chewing on the paper, just didn't think she would pull it so hard, lol. I went over saying Oh, Sophie, are you ok...trying not to laugh but it was so funny.:biggrin2:

Never a dull moment with bunnies around.


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 28, 2008)

I tried out a new cookie recipe..it's basically the first recipe on this page- http://bunnytreats.blogspot.com/ ...except I used ground up hay cubes instead of pellets..and I used fresh mint instead of dried.They actually smell really good when you're making them. And the buns love em, so I was happy. I let them lick out the bowl,heheh.

Someone posted that blogspot link a looong time ago, I've had it bookmarked since. I like to play with the recipes and make up my own, it's fun. I will definitely make these again, they turned out awesome. And Apollo might scream at me if I don't...:shock: 






 Hehehe...got a yawn pic today!:biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 6, 2008)

I just have a few things to post...









The video of eating kale: 
http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i320/kellyjade613/?action=view&current=TeamSophollo-AprilVideos003.flv











and video of Sophie washing her face/ears
http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i320/kellyjade613/?action=view&current=TeamSophollo-AprilVideos001.flv

The power went out in my whole building last night when I was making the bunnies their salad..they apparently can see much better in the dark than me, I called them as I was walking from the kitchen to their room, bumping into things on the way, lol. I put it down in their cage, and felt them both in there before I shut the door. I was impressed, haha. They were both in the living room when the power went out. It came back on after about an hour. I have no idea what caused it in the first place.:?

Next Thurs. is Sophie's gotcha day, so I'm thinking of what to do for that...she's changed so much in two years. I brushed both the buns a bit ago, and they're now staring at me like they need a treat.:biggrin2: I had to get a new furminator because my mom "borrowed" mine for her cats and didn't want to give it back.:X 

...Must go tend to my treat deprived bunnies.


----------



## Haley (Apr 7, 2008)

Aww I love the yawning pic! And the video of Sophie washing herself. Your girls are both so adorable.

My buns love when I bake them cookies as well. Ive never tried that recipe- looks yummy! I use one that has crushed pellets, pumpkin, banana, oats and a few craisins and they go nuts!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness i have missed lots of new pictures.....and i must say what beautiful pictures they are to...your girls are so pretty...i love the pictures of them both snuggling in their pretty pink little bed....they look so cute sitting in there

Cheryl


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Haley and Cheryl I never thought of using pumpkin in cookies, will have to try that. We love pumpkin over here!


My bunnies seem to be having a very boring week. :yawn: :yawn:





Nah, I've just been lucky with timing yawns


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 10, 2008)

Apollo and Sophie are just adorable - great pics too 

You must have been doing something to make them yawn like that,lol. And I bet they had something to do with the power out, hoping you'd give them more salad than usual 

Jan


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 10, 2008)

Hehe you're probably right Jan ...I must try to be more entertaining. 
LOL at them causing the power out...if that was their plan, I think it worked...I'm terrible at measuring things when I cant see. Sneaky bunnehs.:devil


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day,
Sophie





2 years ago today I went into a pet store in downtown Eau Claire. I walked out with a box, holding a bunny who had stole my heart very quickly and completely.

I was doomed from the second I saw her. She was so scared, and the way she looked at me...I suddenly had a huge desire to make sure she had a happy life, where she could be safe and loved. So I carefully lifted her out of the aquarium and settled her in my arms.

I paid the $40, and got a cardboard box to put her in. We walked outside, it was a beautiful sunny day, and I remember being so happy. And I brought Sophie home.:biggrin2:



April/ May '06





 Halloween '06
 





March '07






Easter '07  






She was very curious, and extremely shy. A step towards her sent her into a thumping fit behind the nearest piece of furniture.

As time went on and she came to trust Apollo as a friend, I'd see her watching us cuddle on the couch, and she saw how comfortable Apollo was around me. I could tell she was very curious about me. She started to relax a bit, and let more of her personality show. She started binkying; launching herself straight into the air from a standstill. She started prancing around, flirtatiously tossing her head and kicking up her feet. It was great to see her so happy.


She has really transformed in 2 years, it's amazing. She's become so much more outgoing and confident. She runs to greet me when I come home, she loves climbing on me and giving kisses, and I can _finally_ pet her. And she's a great cuddler. If I rub her ears she just melts, and purrs like crazy. 

I love my Sophie puffin!!:inlove: 
















 I wanted to get this posted earlier, sorry. I'm a little confused about her actual Gotcha Date because I had it marked as the 10th on my calendar, but I later found the certificate I got when I bought her, and it says April 11.:? So I just celebrate both days...hehee


----------



## cheryl (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy gotcha day gorgeous girl :big kiss:

your girls really are lovely...i love looking at their pictures...hehe i really love their yawning pictures..i have not been quite so lucky yet as to catch my bunnies yawning on camera..but hopefully at some point i will get that picture 

Cheryl


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Cheryl  my buns are getting tired of me following them around with the camera, I've been taking sooo many pics of them lately.:whistling

Eating the special gotcha day salad...















Had to get this bed..twas on sale...:lookaround















Trying to do Zeus ears...





Fun with veggies





*Kronsche*


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day Sophie baby!

arty:


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day beautiful Sophie! We love you!

Haley

PS. I love that you call her Puffin, thats what I call Mr. Tumnus too, must be a lionhead look


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!  Haley, that's so funny you call Tumnus puffin too, hehe 

I saw this picture today...it's one of the first pictures I took of them snuggling together, about a month after their spays. That was Oct. 3, '06... I was such a wreck that day, I stayed with them in their pen that night. They were 'bonded' before that, but they weren't cuddly with each other till after they were spayed. It was an easy bond, I was really lucky. They never had a fight, mostly because Sophie was too quick...Apollo would chase her, but could never catch her, and Sophie would never fight back...Apollo gave up pretty quickly and realized Sophie didn't want to challenge her for top bunny. They spent the night together the same day Sophie came home. Definitely very lucky, lol...






And now they're always together...it's so sweet to watch them together, they make each other so happy. 
It's been about two years since Team Sophollo was formed.








































I couldn't believe i got this video, because Sophie let me open the top of the cage without moving, and because Apollo yawned, not once, but 3 times..twice right at the camera.Warning- music is loud.

 http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i320/kellyjade613/?action=view&current=TeamSophollo-AprilVideos008.flv


----------



## kellyjade (May 13, 2008)

Hay, it's been a couple weeks; time for an update.






Because it's always fun to put things on bunnies' heads..:biggrin2:





Sophie doing some remodeling on her cottage...





Me and the bunnies stayed at my mom's for a few days last week, so I brought them outside to enjoy the fresh air and nice weather. They were kind of afraid of all the nature though.

Sophie always gets this bewildered look on her face when she's outside..






I need my carrier...my paws are getting dirty!





This would have been good if I hadn't cut her ear off..





Back at home, holding paws..:love:





Right before I took this, Apollo was laying on the blanket next to the bed staring at me, and I said 'you should go lay by Sophie..it's a nice bed, you just have to get used to it'..because she had never layed on it before. She stared for a minute, and then went and dbf'd on it, and looked up at me.






Not completely off topic, since it is a bunny...I made this little banana enthusiast.
I finally opened the Sculpey ultralight I got at Christmas, he's my first project.





I got some vetbed to cover the middle shelf in the bun's cage and it came in the mail yesterday. It's apparently very comfy.





Took these about 15 minutes ago, just some cute cuddling pics.


----------



## Evey (May 13, 2008)

aw, I love the new pictures! I always get so excited when you update your blog Now I feel inspired to finally take more pictures and update my blog!

Where did you get the puruple vet bed from? I loove it!

-Kathy


----------



## kellyjade (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, Kathy! Glad you like the blog. 

I got the vetbed from palace pet.com, the shipping was super fast.

P.S. you should definitely do a blog update, we need more pics of your beautiful bunnies!:biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (May 13, 2008)

Omg how did i miss so many updates of *my* little babies??

They are sooo cute! Eeek! I was sitting here squeeling the whole time :biggrin2:. I love them!

Keep the pictures coming- I enjoy every single one!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 13, 2008)

They are SO cute together!!!! Ilove Sophie's bewildered outdoor look!! Just love those little girls; if I had them, I would never leave the house?! LOL.. 

More photos please


----------



## kellyjade (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Silvie and Julie! 

It's another lazy day for the bunnies...I wish they would just relax..







The kids and their cottages...







Can you see Sophie peeking out the top window:biggrin2:







Out of my way, toy!










A couple shots of Tokyo, my goofy cat. )


----------



## Haley (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful photos (as always)! I can never get enough of your girls. 

Your kitty is gorgeous too, I take it she gets along with the buns? I love that they all match


----------



## kellyjade (May 18, 2008)

Thank you Haley  Tokyo gets along with the bunnies, but I wouldn't say they are friends..he mostly tries to ignore them.

I do tend to always have black and white pets...I didn't plan it that way,heheh.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2008)

Wonderful new photos - all your babies are so photogenic. I like the way the bunnies share their cottage with Tokyo 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jun 1, 2008)

We need some more pics of the beautiful girlies!


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Jan, it's funny the cottage is meant for cats, but Tokyo never shows any interest in it unless the bunnies are playing in it.

The girls are doing well, although it is soo hot in here. I really need to put in my a/c, but my window is the kind that slides open vertically and you need to put in these panels and a piece of plexiglass to hold it in place. It's really heavy, I have to get someone to help me or I might drop it out the window :?

There were some storms here last weekend, nothing too major. But a lot of times the day before a storm, Sophie starts acting "off" and doesn't eat much, and she ends up getting gas. Weather changes really seem to set her off. She was overly active last Friday morning before the storm, but she wouldn't eat anything and she developed gas later in the day. She got over it in a few hours with simethicone and tummy massage, but it's still worrying to see. 

 
I feel fine now mom, more papaya tablet pleeaase?





Two-headed bunnymonster





Yes, may I help you...?










Beached bunnies





My 2nd ever Sophie dbf pic! It's hard to catch her in a full dbf because she usually flips back onto her belly right away, 
but she stayed flopped for a few minutes this time.





Tokyo kitty just turned 3! I got him one of those water fountain things that bubbles...maybe now he'll stop drinking the bunnies' water, he seems to think it's better than his. Probably not though, I think he just likes their crystal bowl.:craziness

The birthday boy :littlecake:littlecake:littlecake





This is the box the fountain thing came in..the bunnies get excited about boxes that come in the mail, since it's usually for them, heheh. They were happy to see that the box contained another box, perfect for hiding in.

Open it mom! What is it??


----------



## Haley (Jun 1, 2008)

Yay! Love the pics of the gorgeous girls. :inlove:

:bestwishes:Happy Birthday Tokyo! :balloons:

I love love love this pic:






How cute is that?! I can never catch Tumnus either. He rolls onto his back and then rolls right back over. Lucky you to get such a great shot!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Awwww, those pictures just made me melt!!

I've always had a special place in my heart for your girls, hehe.

They are soo adorable.

And give Tokyo a happy birthday treat from me :biggrin2:.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy Bday Tokyo!!! all of your photos are so amusing!! What spoiled lil buns you have - no wonder their all so animated and cute! Loved the 2 headed bunmonster..


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww thanks guys :hug:
Tokyo says thank you for the birthday wishes, and thanks for the treat Silvie!:biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 16, 2008)

I went to see my sister's new place on my birthday,(Friday the 13th!) and we went to this small park/zoo...most of the animals weren't out, but they had bunnies! There were two lops and 2 lionbuns in one hutch, and a flemish in the other.

This little guy was adorable...I wanted to smuggle him home in my purse..:lookaround





They were sooo friendly















Flemmie!:biggrin2:





I don't think she can fit through that hole..





And of course a couple pics of my girlies 

inquisitive Apollo...








schleepy Sophie...










Apollo hopped up while I was watching tv and I persuaded her to stay for a few pictures, impromptu like. Most of them turned out like the second one...i'm not so good at framing pictures of myself. My necklace came very close to being bitten in half, multiple times.:devil 
and yes I know...I don't look 19.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, you may not have had enough room in your purse for the Flemmie, but I'm sure you could've managed the others 

I had just finished saying "Awww" to the first pic of Apollo, when I saw the sleepy Sophie - way too cute!!!

Jan


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, those buns are cute, how did you resist?
I love how relaxed Apollo looks with you in the first pic. Awww. 
I'm 19 too, and got carded the other day to buy a R-rated movie. :X
I know how you feel!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 18, 2008)

Your girls continue to be one of the most gorgeous pairs of bunnies on here :inlove:, and I love that your buns and Tokyo have this black and white theme going on!

Not only is Sophie in the otter group, my favourite group of bunny colours, but you have a black and white cat, as I do, and we both have a rabbit called Sophie, hmm... It must be fate...I think something is telling me to nap all your animals, yes, that must be it!

:idea


----------



## Haley (Jun 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics! I want the lionhead at the zoo.

I can never get enough of your beautiful girlies! Sophie sleeping just melts my heart!


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 19, 2008)

LOL Jan, I wanted to pet them so bad, they obviously wanted attention..all the doors were padlocked; otherwise I might have had a new bunny now.:shock:

Ah I know Jess_sully, getting carded really gets old...hopefully we'll still look young for our age when we're 60.

Thanks Michelle. I think you're right, our animals are meant to be together..at my house!:biggrin2:

Thanks Haley, I love that picture of Sophie too, she looks so peaceful.


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 25, 2008)

Lately all my guys have been hanging out on my bed...









and cuddling...
















Sir Tokyo fluffy kitteh






after I turned on his laser; this is his "hunting" face..LOL






I'm getting started on my patriotic bunnys pictures tomorrow, hopefully those will be up soon. 
And, I finally got my a/c put in today, hooray!!:clapping:


----------



## Alexah (Jun 25, 2008)

I love this photo! Your bunnies are so cute and sweet. And Tokyo isn't so bad himself .


----------



## Haley (Jun 25, 2008)

Just beautiful! Your girls and my boys would make a great match- they love to snuggle on the bed too.

I love your comforter, btw, where did you get it?


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks guys , Haley, I got my comforter at Target. I :hearts target. 

My patriotic bunnies....












this was I think my shortest holiday shoot ever; my camera died unexpectedly, and the models were grumpy that I interrupted their nap time so I could do it while the sun was still out. I had made a red/white striped costume for Apollo, but she was in no mood to wear it.hwell:

the rest of the photos....


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 3, 2008)

Our Maze Haven arrived last Monday :clapping: I assembled it into a basic one-level square first, and then an L-shape, and now it's a two story, 
which I think they like the best. 

Sophie checking out the 2nd floor...










then I moved it to my room and connected it to the cat cottage...










I think i see a green..





..can't reach it..





Got it!:biggrin2:















Random bit of information: I just recently found out the name Apollo has a female form-*Apollonia*. 
So I've been trying to call her that, I think she likes it..she's like 'way to go mom...you finally figured out I'm a girl after 2.5 years..':disgust:


----------



## Haley (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG I missed all the holiday pics! I saw the ones in the contest but I didnt know there were more. They are soooo adorable!

And I love the condo. Do they not pee in it? I have a cottontail cottage that some bunnies apparently think is a litter box :X

Your girls are just too much. I want to come bunnynap them both


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2008)

I always say that your girls are just the cutest, but it is so true! They look so darn cute together. The pictures of them on your bed are just awesome.

Do they really love the bunny maze? I want to get one sooo bad!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

We have decieded at x-mas we may not buy each other anything so we can get a maze and cottages for all the bunnies.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> We have decieded at x-mas we may not buy each other anything so we can get a maze and cottages for all the bunnies.



Awww, that is really sweet, Alicia :biggrin2:.


Remember, I must get every one there a gift, so you'd have to make me a wishlist to pick from :wink.

Lol....X-mas is going to creep up on us sooo fast this year!


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.:biggrin2: Nope, no pee in any cardboard toys so far. The maze is great, they both love it, especially connected to the cat cottage. They spend so much time in it, I have to bribe them to come out some days.

Sophie's been playing with daisies today....











:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Kelly


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

I shall be napping this bunny!!! :heart:


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 7, 2008)

Heheh, she's my frequent flopper. These are from yesterday...











And some of Sophie perched on the back of the couch
















We are going to my mom's house tomorrow so the bunnies can play outside. I bought a gazebo tent thing for them to play in, I thought it would be nice because it's fully enclosed, so maybe they won't feel so 'exposed'...they still have a little fear of the great outdoors. I'm hoping they will be able to get to go outside more often. I can't take them out here bc the lawn is treated and we have 2 annoying little neighbor dogs.:grumpy:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

*Steals Sophie* 



Ooh get some pictures of them outside tomorrow please? I love seeing bunnies enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh noes! then I'll just have to steal Maddie.:biggrin2: 

Of course there will be pictures! probably too many,hehe.


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 11, 2008)

The gazebo wasn't fun to set up, especially since it was windy. The last 6 or so inches of the bottom edge of the canopy sits on the ground, and we layed bricks on top of it all around the perimeter to secure it. I stayed there watching them the whole time they were out and didn't see any escape attempts. When I first took them out they spent a lot of time huddling under the chairs, and there was a lot of nervous periscoping. The second time I took them out they definitely seemed more relaxed and Apollo actually binkied! I'd never seen either of them binky outside, so that was exciting. Next time I hope to see Sophie binky outside.:biggrin2:

Pictures from the outside excursions....






Sophie is still a little unsure...










Yum apple branch!





Apollo on her chair...

























More in the next post......


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 11, 2008)

more pictures.....

























And a couple videos. you'll want to have the volume off, the radio is pretty loud, didn't seem so loud at the time..
This one is Apollo jumping on the chair...
[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/256pS4rncS0[/flash]

And this one is just Apollo running around and Sophie eating hay.

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/eOp6U18X9wI[/flash]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow your Babies are so Cute and so spoilt. (I love it) So much pink!

Great pictures. Did you put that gazebo up for them?

Susan

Edited cause I can't spell.


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Susan , yeah it took 3 people almost two hours to get it set up.:headsmackI did get it just for them, but it's a good party tent too. Once they get used to being outside they do enjoy it, so I'll take them out as often as I can.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 12, 2008)

What a great idea for taking bunies outside. They really look like they enjoyed being in there once they got used to it. Love the pics of them enjoying the sun.

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jul 12, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! I took my boys outside this week as well- they were nervous at first but ended up having so much fun.

I love the tent idea- very cool!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 13, 2008)

gorgeous pictures! I am in love with your buns! so pretty!


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! I really like the gazebo for the buns, but it couldn't stand up to the storm that passed through. I should have gotten one that's easier to get up.. I know now why the one I got was so cheap, lol. I'm sure I'll eventually have to buy a better one.

Just have a few pics to add...
















'Pleeeeaze we can haz moar treet ?!?'


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 20, 2008)

This is what my girls do when I'm eating something that makes any noise..






They have quite a strong sense of entitlement...











And a pic of my fruit weilding army of polymer bunnys.


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 14, 2008)

Time for an update I think. 

Sophers

















Asking for something, again.











A few outside pics, not many cause my camera died. In the NIC pen before the screenhouse/gazebo went up:











And in the screenhouse (#2..this one is so much easier to set up, and bigger.)

Apollo loves the chairs, hehe.





I looked in the tunnel, and this is what I saw::biggrin2:





A few seconds after this she jumped up on my lap.






Tokyo. He's such a goof...






I have some pictures of the bunnies at the fair which I will post next.


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 14, 2008)

Fair bunnies. These are from the Clark county fair.

Loppies first...
















There were more lionheads this year than last year.
















Adorable little poofball bunny 





Pretty castor mini-rex





I loooved these little flemmies! They were so unbelieveably cute..this one in front
actually licked my fingers when I put them up to the bars.:bunnyheart










And this guy just wanted his nose rubbed.





I can't wait till the state fair...there will be even more bunnies there!


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 15, 2008)

Oops, forgot the video of the girls in the gazebo!

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/CmyK5bBgJKc[/flash]


----------



## Evey (Aug 19, 2008)

Great pictures, and I love your gazebo...they seem to really enjoy their outside time. I can't take my bunnies outside because our grass is treated so I love looking at other members' bunnies playing outside 

-Kathy


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Kathy  My lawn here is treated too, I take the buns to my mom's house to play outside. It's not too far but I wish I could just take them out here. They're so happy when they're outside now, it doesn't scare them at all anymore.

I have a few pics to upload, I'll post them a bit later.


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 27, 2008)

Apollonia:biggrin2: on the couch...










I swear Sophie likes to pose for the camera on the bed 
















This is the bunnies' newest toy- 2 willow placemats ziptied together to make a tent!





Brilliant!:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 27, 2008)

Stunning pictures as always :inlove:

Sophie is so cute, but it's Apollo that really catches my eye, gawd she's so pretty it almost hurts to look at her!

:bow

I love how in the first picture of your last post, she has her ears forward and up looking all interested, then the next one down she looks like she's about to get really PO'd


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww thanks Michelle!:hug:Hehe, she was a bit annoyed at me for getting so close with the camera for that second pic.

This isfrom early this morning...they were being so cute I had to take a picture.






This one too :love:





Icolored some bunny icons for my profile!I added an ear to Sophie's.:wiggle
I want to go to the fair this weekend if I can find someone to go with. I mainly just want to see all the bunnies, haha.:bunny24


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2008)

Gosh your girls are just too cute for words! They look like such little princesses!






This pic looks like a glamour shot! ^^

Oh and I love those lionheads at the fair! That one broken black looks like a Tumnus!


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you Haley! They do seem to think they're princesses...they know they're really in charge around here, heheh.

The broken black lionhead was a cutie; I took a few pics of him. His name is Patrick.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 1, 2008)

Absolute perfection, I'm jealous! :inlove:


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Michelle , I love it when they're all snuggly in their bed. Today they were lazy and didn't get out of bed 
(except for breakfast ) till 4 pm! :sleep:

I have some pics to share from last time the girls went outside, I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 12, 2008)

I just finished cleaning Sophie up...I was painting something, and set it down on the coffee table. She went to check it out, and got her chest covered in yellow paint.:X:shock:  i combed it all out with the furminator after loosening it up with a damp cloth. She is just too curious for her own good.:headsmack
 

These pics are from a while ago, last time I took the bunnies outside. They had a lot of fun, I even saw some synchronized binkying; when they run and binky together like they're dancing.:biggrin2: I was too slow to catch them in action so most of the pics are of them in their tent, they spent a lot of time in it. 






Omg, the tunnel's collapsing!!
















*Ehn*!





Sleepy Sopher...





Sleepy Apollo...










Kisses :love:


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh dear, I've been neglecting my blog. I shall quickly revive it with some pictures...

First some pics around my mom's yard from earlier this month..






These twisty silver maples are all over the front yard.






















Kay, and some bunny pics...

Sopher relaxing, watching antiques roadshow with me...

















Apollo's been trying her best to avoid the camera. 
When she realized I was taking her picture she gave me this look and fled the scene.





Upsidedown buns..try not to be blinded by my paleness.
Apollonia- notice the apple juice stain under her chin?:biggrin2:





Sophie's a LIONLOP!















And just a few more miscellaneous pics...

Soph looking a little sleepy..





Very sleepy indeed..!





On sentry duty while Apollo sleeps!





Hay dispenser work from this side too?


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 30, 2008)

You take such beautiful pictures, probably not hard with such lovely subjects though!

I lol'd at your " Hay dispenser work from this side too?" comment! The pic is so funny too, she has such a fluffy bum and her legs look all stumpy because they're hidden in the fluff .

I loooove when you update your blog! :clapping:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 30, 2008)

Gosh your Babies are so cute.

Where did you get the hay rack from and also the pink NIC grids? Daisy Mae would LOVE a pink cage.

Susan


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Susan :wave: The hay rack is just a basket from the dollar store ziptied on to the cage. I got the NIC grids at Shopko, they also had purple!
Thanks Michelle:biggrin2:! I'll try to update this more often...still have the Halloween photos to post.


Kelly


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh my. I forgot how adorable they were. 
How old is Sophie? She has such an adorable baby-looking-face.


----------



## kellyjade (Nov 5, 2008)

ThanksJess . Sophie is 2, she'll be 3 in Feb. She seems babyish to me, too..her looks, and she's kept a lot of her 'baby bunny' personality.Apollo's only a month older, and she'smore grown up..she kind ofchanged and has more of an adult personality, if that makes sense.

I was holding Apollolast night andshe was soo relaxed and happy, nottranced but just really calm. She was so comfy I put her down on the couch in the same position, and she stayed there! She sat up about 5 minutes later, lookinga littledazed.

I had time to take a few pictures.:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

Your girls are too cute! Is Sophie a lionhead? She is just sooo cute! ^_^ I love bunnies with that kind of face!


----------



## kellyjade (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you Kelly ...haha, I sound like I'm talking to myself . Sophie's a lionhead, yep! 
I think she's getting her winter coat..it snowed here Friday, and I thought she looked fluffier Saturday morning.

I've finally uploaded the halloween pics. It was the first time I used seperate sets for holiday pictures. It's much easier to photograph them seperately! 

I tried Apollonia with the chicken hat, but she absolutely hated it; she kept trying to throw it off angrily. She_ really_ didn't want to be a chicken! Lucky for me the wings didn't bother her nearly as much, and I got to keep all my fingers. 

Here is my bundragon, or batbunny, whichever you prefer. 

















Sophie was easier, as long as she was in the basket she stayed still as long as I needed.:biggrin2: If she's just standing on the table she worries about how high up she is, but if she has something to sit in she's more secure. She'll hop back in the basket if I take her out . Apollo's the opposite..she would never stay in a basket, and she got angry when I put her in one for her Easter pictures. Heights don't scare her..she'll try to jump off the edge of the table :shock:.

Here's my spooky chicken, Sophie !


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

I really really need these bunnies!


----------



## kellyjade (Nov 18, 2008)

Not my babies! You have unfair amounts of cuteness at your house already, hehe.:disgust:


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 18, 2008)

AWW they are so cute!!! I batty hehe. I think i'l def be addin these to my bunny napping listh34r2I love the gazebo video too:brownbunny


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 14, 2008)

I miss playing in the gazebo with the bunnies, it's down for the winter Maybe I'll bring some snow inside for them to play in...

The bunnies' Christmas presents came in the mail, so exciting!:biggrin2: I got them a basket with a cutelittle christmas tree, a wreath and some willow ornaments, a big willow cube wrapped up like a present, and one of those Oxbow bunny bungalows. I have them all wrapped under the treeand Apollo likes to rip offlittle pieces ofthe paper and run away with it, hehe. 

I have a few non bunny pics to share until I get theirs uploaded...
I took thesepics of my mom's sugar gliderswhen I went to visit lastweek. They're kinda cute, just a little too neurotic for me!


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 15, 2008)

Apollo woke me up at 4am today thumping and jumping around in her cage, so I let her out and she ran a circle around the room and jumped up on the bed. She was scared of something, her eyes were huge.:? I held her for a while until she calmed down and she was fine after that. It was really windy last night, but I've never seen her be scared of a storm...I wonder why she was so spooked. They're both fine today, doing binkies and getting into trouble in the living room right now.

I have the Christmas pictures to post...

Apollo was hilarious, rightafter i put her antlers on she stood up and looked around .






the antlers are paper cut-outs with a pipe cleaner on the backwith a loop to fit on her ears.

















And Sophie's...












I disapprove of being gift wrapped.


----------

